# Favorite tv series



## Ego Draconis (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey there!
I've just recently with much joy and excitement finished watching the first season of Legend of the Seeker, now I'm left waiting for season 2 :3

It's a fantasy/adventure show taking place somewhere in the medieval times. It's about a 23~ish year old male named Richard Cypher who lives in a blacksmith's family in a peaceful country, bordered by a great magical barrier that has been unbreached for thousands of years. On the other side of the boundary lies a land ruled by a tyrant named Darken Rahl. One day a young woman, named Kahlan Amnell, being chased by Rahl's soldiers, finds a way through the barrier, in search of a warrior of prophecy, the Seeker of Truth. Richard finds Kahlan being attacked by the soldiers and immediately comes to her aid. At this point neither of them know that Richard is actually the Seeker yet. Richard becomes injured and is taken to the house of an old man by the name of Zeddicus Zu'l Zorander, thought to be an insane old man by the people of the nearby village. Turns out that Zed is a mighty Wizard of the First Order, and exposes Richard's true identity. These three heroes embark on a journey together to end Rahl's tyrrany and, in doing so, fullfilling the prophecy.

There, that should shed some light on this incredible tv show! I really enjoyed every single episode so far, the scripts are really nice and the acting isn't half bad. They find themselves in a really exciting and original situation every episode, and the fighting scenes are really nicely done! So if you're looking for a nice tv show in this genre, look no further 

I never really bothered with tv series, mainly because (as far as I know) there's almost none I really like. I used to watch some animated shows, Dragonball, really loved this one, and Avatar was also quite fun. Also watched Surface with great joy, just to be left saddened by seeing any plans for a following season to be abandoned  So, if anyone happens to like the Seeker aswell, especially the genre, I would love to get some suggestions on comparable shows!

Now it's your turn  List your favorite tv show(s) and add a little info about it, perhaps we can learn of some exciting new shows to watch this way


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 30, 2009)

I freaking love It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. possibly my all time favorite


----------



## Ego Draconis (Jul 30, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> I freaking love It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. possibly my all time favorite


 
Coinscidence o0 Watching it just now lol  It's hilarious indeed


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 30, 2009)

Scrubs and 2 1/2 men are awesome


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 30, 2009)

I luvs the South Park


----------



## pixthor (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't have any favorite shows that are still on TV. My favorite shows back in the 90's were Animorphs, Kenan & Kel, All that, and Rocko's modern life. I don't really watch any TV anymore, because of the crap shows that are on now. There is nothing on TV to watch anymore.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 30, 2009)

ThisisGabe said:


> I luvs the South Park


Yes I love South Park. <3


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 30, 2009)

House, nuf said


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

Best show on television is Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson, imo.  I don't watch much TV anymore, but I manage to watch Craig every night, even if I have to DVR it.  I love that show


----------



## Jelly (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't watch TV.
But someone sent me a torrent of Dexter ages ago, and that show is pretty great.
My cousin told me to watch Three Rock.
And this one time we all watched a preview for Weeds, and I saw fat KEVIN NEALON and now I'm going to go download an episode, thanks.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 30, 2009)

Star Trek: The Next Generation
Intelligent, thought provoking, some amazing storylines and brilliant characters.

Also, you should check out Being Human. It's about a ghost, werewolf and vampire who all live together. Very well done.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> House, nuf said


 
I enjoy House, and Band of Brothers. I also enjoy most of the documentaries on the history channel.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I enjoy House, and Band of Brothers. I also enjoy most of the documentaries on the history channel.


 
House was great.  For the first three, even four seasons, that was my favorite show on TV.  But they took it in a direction that I didn't like, so I've grown away from the new episodes.  I absolutely love the first 3 seasons though.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 30, 2009)

Hm... Don't really watch television that much, but the few series that I do watch are Boondocks, House, The Simpsons, Family Guy, South Park, Superjail, King of the  Hill, CSI: Las Vegas, and LazyTown.


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 30, 2009)

I have so many, but I like Swat Katz right now. It's a show about anthro cats who save their city from mutated or magical or alien enemies.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 31, 2009)

nanokoex said:


> I have so many, but I like Swat Katz right now. It's a show about anthro cats who save their city from mutated or magical or alien enemies.


I like swat kats, I would think on this forum most people would know about that show.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 31, 2009)

Right now, the only thing I'm watching (other than the usual stuff I watch) is The Colony on Discovery.

I fucking love Discovery.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a bunch to list...

Family Guy
Robot Chicken
Doctor Who
Torchwood
House

There's gonna be a 2-part Doctor Who Christmas special this year, it's going to be so epic. [spoilers]It's gonna be David Tennant's last couple episodes. Something's gonna happen with The Master, and The Doctor's gonna regenerate. Should be good.[/spoilers]


----------



## Idlewild (Jul 31, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Also, you should check out Being Human. It's about a ghost, werewolf and vampire who all live together. Very well done.



YES! I'm not alone, haha! I've watched the episodes on youtube (as I don't have BBC America... ;_; ) and I watched all the episodes straight. That was a nice 6 hour chunk that I could have devoted to homework, lol!

Other than that, I love Scrubs and all the other comedies people have mentioned.

One series that I _HATE_ is Friends. My roommate would mention how amazing it was at every opportunity, and how it was TEH BESTEST SHOW EVAR!1!1. I still can't watch it because she annoyed me out of it, not to mention I never found it that entertaining in the first place.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

Operacion Repo! mom got me started on that. that and Weeds. oh dear god, it makes me laugh almost as hard as My Name Is Earl used to.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 31, 2009)

I like watching House and this show called Fringe.  it's like an updated version of the X-Files.
I like NCIS.  Abby is the only character in the show that makes it worth watching.
Being Human is pretty good.
Doctor Who and Torchwood is good too.
I watched Supernatural and Smallville on and off.


----------



## nobu (Jul 31, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> I have a bunch to list...
> 
> Family Guy
> Robot Chicken
> ...


this, but add nova, pbs woo!!


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 9, 2009)

Storm Hawks
Battlestar Galactica 2003
Gargoyles
Farscape
Stargate - of which there will be a new show Universe in the autumn


----------



## Nick (Aug 9, 2009)

Scrubs. My kinda humor, plus there's always a good message at the end. 

I also watch alot of wrestling...er, used to. I get a kick out of watching their plots develop. Some are hysterical, some are pretty neat. It's also alot of fun to watch ppl jump off things and go through tables. Good stress relief. For me, that is.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 10, 2009)

Supernatural.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Top Gear: The best car show in the history of mankind, period.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 10, 2009)

Battlestar Galactica remake


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 10, 2009)

invader zim
firefly
the wacky races
most other old/nostalgic cartoons
futurama


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 10, 2009)

if anyone gets a chance, rent and watch Dexter. its a showtime series and its crazy awesome.

its about a guy that works as a CSI, but is also a serial killer


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 10, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> if anyone gets a chance, rent and watch Dexter. its a showtime series and its crazy awesome.
> 
> its about a guy that works as a CSI, but is also a serial killer


meh, the books that it was based off of were better by far.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 10, 2009)

Deadliest Catch. The one of few reality TV shows I enjoy. You can't get anymore real than that. I enjoy Mythbusters, but I prefer Deadliest Catch.

I also enjoy a quite bit of stuff NGC shows.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 10, 2009)

The First 48. :awesome:


----------



## Attaman (Aug 10, 2009)

Married... With Children


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 10, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Married... With Children


Hell yeah!


----------



## Sei_ishimaki (Aug 10, 2009)

House, Kign of the Hill, Mythbusters, Royal Pains


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Aug 10, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Supernatural.


 I watch that but I think it has issues with some theological... stuff.
Like, I think someone promiscuous would have difficulty exorcizing a demon.




Anyway, anime is where it's at.


----------



## Fluory (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm really into The Office, How I Met Your Mother, and Monk. Aaaand those shows are basically the only things I watch on TV, ever.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't have TV at my home,, At my friends..  love watching 
House
True blood (sometimes lame,, but idiot time it that)
NCIS (on netflix)

and that's it,, cept robot Chicken (got the gummi bear for a tattoo)


----------



## Jelly (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been watching this show called "The Colony."
Pretty fun.
I like it.

But I watch Survivorman whenever I'm excruciatingly bored.


----------



## Martellian (Aug 12, 2009)

I like 2 and a 1/2 Men, Burn Notice, NCIS, CSI (the original), and other random crime shows. 

Though IMO nothing beats my two favorite anime, Code Geass (Johnny Yong Bosch is my all time favorite voice actor) and Neon Genesis: Evangelion (I watched episodes 10-25 in one sitting, my mind was blown for the next 3 weeks)

And I almost forgot Invader Zim!  Jhonen Vasquez is a genius (I love JTHM).


----------



## Bandy (Aug 19, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> invader zim
> *firefly*
> the wacky races
> most other old/nostalgic cartoons
> futurama



*YES! Firefly FTW.

Doctor Who, I am also a big fan of. David Tennant is my favorite Doctor.

I love NCIS. I actually just bought the 4th season so I am currently watching that. ^^

I was watching LOST, eh. (That's all I have to say about that.)

I don't really watch TV anymore so that's all I got.
*


----------



## aftershok (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG,, I totally forgot Firefly,,
LOL,,  
and,   I can kill you with my brain
It'll still be there ..... waiting (may have that one wrong,,sry)


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 22, 2009)

Well let's see...

- House 
- Band of Brothers 
- NCIS
- Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations (not really a 'series' per se, but its still damn good)
- The Unit

There's a handful of other TV shows I like, but these are the top 5 for me.


----------



## Dayken (Aug 22, 2009)

Lost (shut up), House, Dexter.



the grey fox said:


> meh, the books that it was based off of were better by far.



The first two were all right, but that crap in the third book about his murderous intentions actually being the offspring of some ancient entity was beyond retarded and you know it. If the TV series ever goes in that direction, I'll never turn on Showtime again.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 22, 2009)

Dexter and Fringe


----------



## Luka Kovacevic (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, here I go: Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, Scrubs, 30 Rock and Family Guy x3


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 25, 2009)

psych and the anime Gun Frontier


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 25, 2009)

Naked Science, Explorer (when they do space-related episodes), Mythbusters, Lost, and The X-Files.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 26, 2009)

*I just remembered another show I really enjoyed, but it's not aired anymore. 

Third Rock from the Sun.
*


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Aug 26, 2009)

Deathnote Deathnote
D
e
a
t
h
n
o
t
e
O God Deathnote


*Watashi wa seigi!*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Jackass


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 26, 2009)

CSI


----------

